# Building a New Gaming/video editing PC



## myhotdog (Oct 27, 2008)

G'day guys, I'm building a new PC for gaming and video capturing/editing use and just want to verify that I have chosen good quality parts etc. This PC will mainly be used for internet, word, music, movies, DVD burning, Macromedia Dreamweaver and Fireworks, and of course  gaming.

CPU: AMD Phenom 9550 (7.5K INR)or Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 2.53Ghz (5.6k INR)
Motherboard: MSI K9A2GM-FD(AMD) or Asus P5KPL-CM (for intel)
RAM: Kingston 2x 2GB DDR2 800 Dual Channel Kit or Transcend 2x 2GB DDR2 (2800 INR)
TV tuner : not decided suggest me ( I have big tv)
GPU: not decided suggest me 
PSU: not decided suggest me 
CHASSIS: not decided suggest me 
if you have better option tell me please.what'll be the final price of pc. *I don't need a monitor, keyboard, mouse,speaker or operating system.*


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 27, 2008)

U should give ur budget first if u really want some serious advise...... how can we know wat will be best for u if we didnt know where to stop ... i can suggest 8600 GT or GTX280 for the card ... hope u got wat i want to say. Just mention the approx budget ... it will help us recommend best components for u .


----------



## myhotdog (Oct 28, 2008)

its shouldn't cross 30k as I don't need monitor,speaker,keyboard,hard disk,dvd writer and mice.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2008)

TV tuner : WinFast PalmTop TV works well with BigTV. USB based card with all the connectivity options. 
GPU: HD4870 for 17k
PSU: Cooler Master 600W for 3.5k
CHASSIS: Cooler Master Elite 330 for 1.8k

for tv tuner you can also check these two Digital tuner cards. price is around 8k

*www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSite/uk/...igital+PVR+(DVB-S_DVB-T)/PCTV+Sat+Pro+USB.htm
*www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSite/uk/...igital+PVR+(DVB-S_DVB-T)/PCTV+Sat+Pro+PCI.htm


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 28, 2008)

myhotdog said:


> G'day guys, I'm building a new PC for gaming and video capturing/editing use and just want to verify that I have chosen good quality parts etc. This PC will mainly be used for internet, word, music, movies, DVD burning, Macromedia Dreamweaver and Fireworks, and of course  gaming.
> 
> CPU: AMD Phenom 9550 (7.5K INR)or Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 2.53Ghz (5.6k INR)
> Motherboard: MSI K9A2GM-FD(AMD) or Asus P5KPL-CM (for intel)
> ...



If u r going for gaming dont go for AMDphenom9550 (quad core) or Intel c2dE7200
 go for E8400/8500 , E8400 would be better for gaming and video editing for better computing hard multitasking AMDphenomx49550 is good for its value , 

hard multitasking ------------>        AMDphenomx49550

gaming --------------------->Intelc2duo E8400/8500

and if u are putting AMD means go for BIOSTAR 790gx its latest and good cheap value
its has 2 pcie*16 (2 )

its all just for 5500/-

so u can add two gfx card on crossfire , the motherboard is just 5500/-, i have just missed good and superb value for the money


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

E7200
MSI P45 Neo-F
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz
Palit HD4870 SONIC
Corsair HX520W
CM Elite 330 cabinet


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 28, 2008)

it may be wrong section, I would like to what is the price tag for 64 bit oses both xp and vista.


----------



## myhotdog (Oct 28, 2008)

desiibond said:


> TV tuner : WinFast PalmTop TV works well with BigTV. USB based card with all the connectivity options.
> GPU: HD4870 for 17k
> PSU: Cooler Master 600W for 3.5k
> CHASSIS: Cooler Master Elite 330 for 1.8k
> ...


Will that pinacle's pctv sat pro work with BIG tv ?



KPower Mania said:


> E7200
> MSI P45 Neo-F
> 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz
> Palit HD4870 SONIC
> ...


which internal tv tuner card you suggest ? which you think better for gaming/video editing amd phenor or intel's  E/Q series cpu ?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2008)

myhotdog said:


> Will that pinacle's pctv sat pro work with BIG tv ?
> 
> 
> which internal tv tuner card you suggest ? which you think better for gaming/video editing amd phenor or intel's  E/Q series cpu ?



not sure. Will check the BigTV's ports and let you know.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

I am not much into TV Tuners. Sorry!


----------



## myhotdog (Oct 28, 2008)

most of people here telling me to go with intel's E/Q instead of AMD's PHENOM 9550. so I think this is good configuration. just take a look and tell me if anything should change or not.


MotherBoard:: MSI P45 NEO2 FR -(8350 INR)
CPU::             INTEL Q 6600 (10,400 INR)
RAM::             4 GB (2800 INR)
CABINET::       COOLERMASTER 334 (1850 INR)
SMPS::           RP-600-PCAR 600WATT (3400 INR)
GPU::             PALIT 9600 GT ( 6500 INR)  
TV TUNER::     PINNACLE PCTV SET PRO PCI (7350 INR)
                                             TOTAL::29650 INR

I doubt over tv tuner but DESIBOND will clear my doubt soon.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2008)

Q6600 is old workhorse and E8400 beats this one. 

For PCTV Pro PCI, you have to use RCA to S-Video converter cable to view BigTV.

I would suggest you Winfast PalmTop TV. It is a USB card and clarity is superb with BigTV. YOu get all the necessary converters in the box and the card itself is tiny. Not sure how well it will work with Vista Media Center but the included app is more than enough. 

I checked recordings also and the recorded video's quality is pretty good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

^+1. Go for E8400. Otherwise, the components are good.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 28, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Q6600 is old workhorse and E8400 beats this one.
> 
> For PCTV Pro PCI, you have to use RCA to S-Video converter cable to view BigTV.
> 
> ...




But dun u think in video editing, now and later too, 4 cores will benifit a lot?


----------



## myhotdog (Oct 28, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Q6600 is old workhorse and E8400 beats this one.
> 
> For PCTV Pro PCI, you have to use RCA to S-Video converter cable to view BigTV.
> 
> ...


what is main difference between E8400 and q6600 ? E8400 is 2k INR cheaper than Q


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

E8400 benifits gaming more coz gaming depends on speed rather than more cores and E8400 is speedier (3.0GHz) where Q6600 is slower (2.4GHz). But video editing/rendering benifits with more cores. So its upto u now to decide!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes. Q6600 will have little advantage over E8400 in video editing etc but in everything else E8400 excels and with little overclocking, you can reduce the gap. 

Coming to TV Tuner card, I found a dead cheap solution. 

Tech-Com Internal TV Tuner Card SSD-TV-670.

Price: Rs.700/- or even less.

This one gave me better picture and it is showing TV on 16:10 aspect ratio, which my earlier TV Tuner card's couldn't do. The bundled TV app is superb. Light and very good in functionality.

You can try this:

Ask your local h/w vendor for this card. Tell him that you will get the bill if this card works fine for you and gives the quality that you need else you will get TV card like winfast palmtop TV that costs much more. I did the same to my local vendor and the Tech-Com card is working superbly. This card has Philips 7138 chip. 

Give it a try if you want to. There is nothing to lose anyway.


----------



## acewin (Oct 29, 2008)

Q6600 is old 65nm proccy as desi said, it heats up more and even though has 4 cores, I do not think it is that worth.

If you really hardcore video/audio encoding, it would be just time difference even if 4 core works that good, and the difference being 2-5% max, not really that worth I think.
Instead if you go for Q9xxx series they are beter in performance than Q6600 and have more advantage of core when compared to Q6600 and will show that against Q6600

You can go for desi's suggestion in terms of TV Tuner cards, he has better thing to say, and I will not put in my legs for nothing.

If you think of external, TV Tuner cards, I can suggest from UMax, have used it and also from Techcom, Umax one was much much better than Tech com. Do not know about the chip used in it and all.

Pinnacle has more advantage because of its bundled software I think, but most of the cheap ones have also good enough softwares.


----------



## myhotdog (Oct 29, 2008)

acewin said:


> Q6600 is old 65nm proccy as desi said, it heats up more and even though has 4 cores, I do not think it is that worth.
> 
> If you really hardcore video/audio encoding, it would be just time difference even if 4 core works that good, and the difference being 2-5% max, not really that worth I think.
> Instead if you go for Q9xxx series they are beter in performance than Q6600 and have more advantage of core when compared to Q6600 and will show that against Q6600
> ...


I'm building this pc mainly for video editing purpose I'm not much in gaming. I have a tv tuner card from tech-com it gives me good video quality but audio is very noisy in RECORDING.


----------



## dvijaydev46 (Oct 29, 2008)

> I'm building this pc mainly for video editing purpose I'm not much in gaming.



for video editing go for Yorkfield Intel 45nm Quad core processors never for AMD. Intel quads are better for gaming also. get two 4850s  and put in Crossfire. They are mostly better than gtx260 core 216. A single 4850 will be enough if you use a 22" monitor for most of the games. In any case don't forget to buy a good PSU like Corsair. If you can invest a little more money try to get a good overclockable motherboard. 

Never an AMD cpu for video editing or gaming.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2008)

myhotdog said:


> I'm building this pc mainly for video editing purpose I'm not much in gaming. I have a tv tuner card from tech-com it gives me good video quality but audio is very noisy in RECORDING.



Then get Intel Q9300 and Winfast Palmtop TV tuner card. They will suit your need perfectly.


----------



## acewin (Oct 30, 2008)

Q9300 = 13.8K
MSI P45 Neo-F = 5.8K or if very lucky of getting Biostar Tpower i45 then that is also good mobo, comes in around 6.5K
RAM 2 x 2GB 800 FSB Transcend/Kingston (total 4GB) whichever costs you lesser approx price for each stick is 1400-1600 

TV Tuner Card which desi suggested Winfast PalmTop TV is in around 3K

PSU + Cabinet + gfx card is what left, and its quiet tight budget,
I will say get 9600GT from XpertVision would be around 5.5-6K if do not get then I think you can order online.
Then get Corsair 450VX PSU in 3.2K
Coolermaster Elite 330 in 1.6K or any local Zebronics in 1K


----------



## myhotdog (Oct 30, 2008)

acewin said:


> Q9300 = 13.8K
> MSI P45 Neo-F = 5.8K or if very lucky of getting Biostar Tpower i45 then that is also good mobo, comes in around 6.5K
> RAM 2 x 2GB 800 FSB Transcend/Kingston (total 4GB) whichever costs you lesser approx price for each stick is 1400-1600
> 
> ...


will i able to record tv programes with Winfast PalmTop TV ? and what is difference between these two motherboards ? MSI P45 NEO2 FR and MSI P45 Neo-F


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

^^Yes. you will be able to record programs with Winfast Palmtop TV. 

MSI P45 NEO2 FR has the below advantages

Support for DDR2 1200 (neo-f has 1066 OC)
All solid state capacitors which means better power handling and longer life.
two PCIe slots with support for ATI Crossfire
1600MHz FSB (neo-f has 1600 OC'ed and native 1333MHz)
Heat pipe (copper heat sink around the CPU socket)


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 30, 2008)

I wud say, spend less and get Q6600, and MSI P45 Platinum

Dr.Mos, And all other features r there, which keep it cooler, more stable, and easier Overclock.


----------



## myhotdog (Oct 30, 2008)

what your suggestion over board which is better in these two ? does this motherboard support crossfire ?


desiibond said:


> ^^Yes. you will be able to record programs with Winfast Palmtop TV.
> 
> MSI P45 NEO2 FR has the below advantages
> 
> ...







comp@ddict said:


> I wud say, spend less and get Q6600, and MSI P45 Platinum
> 
> Dr.Mos, And all other features r there, which keep it cooler, more stable, and easier Overclock.



same question to you , is msi p45 platinum better than MSI P45 NEO2 FR and MSI P45 Neo-F ? does this motherboard support crossfire ?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

afaik, the only difference between platinum and FR is heat pipe and transistor/choke material. Nothing much.

I would choose between ASUS P5Q Pro and MSI P45Neo2-FR.

I think ASUS P5Q Pro is a damn good option and it comes with Expressgate.

With a fast bootup speed of only 5 seconds, the ASUS Express Gate offers an optional Linux OS bootup that allows you to enjoy instant access to commonly used functions like accessing the Internet, VoIP, and Web emailing without entering the OS.

PS: as you put more money, you get better board. Find a right balance. between board and processor.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 30, 2008)

Get a Phenom X4 9850 (9K) with 780G (4.4K). It equals Q6600 in performance most of the time, but its AMD's hybrid power which you should be looking at if you are getting HD4870. Saves 125W electricity.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes. 9850 is a good processor but when it comes to video editing, it is usually slower than Q6600 and sometimes matches Q6600 but when you bring Q9300(2.5GHz) into account, it's far ahead of 9850 and also not to forget Q9300 is one hell of an overclocker.

A quote in hothardware

_What is most impressive is that even when overclocked to 3.3 GHz, the power consumption of this processor is roughly at the same level as a Core 2 Quad Q6600 processor at a stock 2.4 GHz.  Even with nearly a 1 GHz clock speed difference there is nearly no difference in power consumption, which is a testament to Intel's Penryn microarchitecture and its advanced manufacturing prowess._

so, here is my config for you:

CPU: Intel Q9300 (Rs. 13k) or Q6600 (9k) or E8400 (10k)
Motherboard: ASUS P5Q Pro (Rs.8.5k) or MSI P45 Neo-F (5.5k)
RAM: Kingston 2x 2GB DDR2 800 Dual Channel Kit
TV tuner : Winfast Palmtop TV Tuner (3k)
GPU: Palit HD4870 17k i think 
PSU: Coolermaster Extreme Power 600W for 3.5k or Corsair 650W Power Supply(CMPSU650TX) for 6k or 620W Power Supply (CMPSU620HX) for 6.5k
CHASSIS: Cooler Master Elite 330 (1.8k)


----------



## myhotdog (Oct 30, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Yes. 9850 is a good processor but when it comes to video editing, it is usually slower than Q6600 and sometimes matches Q6600 but when you bring Q9300(2.5GHz) into account, it's far ahead of 9850 and also not to forget Q9300 is one hell of an overclocker.
> 
> A quote in hothardware
> 
> ...


do you mean either i go with ASUS P5Q Pro or MSI P45 Neo-F ? and I should avoid MSI P45 Platinum n MSI P45 NEO2 FR


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 30, 2008)

There's no need to avoid or anything all r good boards

But yes, ASUS P5Q Pro is an awesome board, and yes with CrossFireX support too, and an awesome Overclocker too.

But get Q6600 or Q9300(Q9300 cause it's 45nm, better OCer too)
ANd HD4870 shud come for 17k-18k, XpertVision, or Palit


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 30, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> There's no need to avoid or anything all r good boards
> 
> But yes, ASUS P5Q Pro is an awesome board, and yes with CrossFireX support too, and an awesome Overclocker too.
> 
> ...


Hmm... You might want to add 2.5K for some insane quality good solution or 1.5K for some decent cooling solution if you want to overclock, and if you do, get Q9300 in preference to Q6600 and AMD Phenom 9850BE in preference to Q6600.

If no overclocking and/or crossfire is needed, you might as well save some money and get a G31 board. It too can accept 4GB RAM, has nice performance and can accept a HD4870 GPU and a Quad Core CPU. And it comes at 2.5K.

Edit: And yeah, for GPU, get Palit's "Sonic" edition, not the standard edition. And see if you can grab the 1GB RAM version.


----------



## Mike84 (Oct 30, 2008)

I think the GTX260 should be a better solution with an eVGA 750i mobo. Awsome overclocker.  
I mean games aside, the nVidia card has adtional CUDA and PhysiX support. Leaving Physix, CUDA could be useful in rendering large media data. I would prefer HD4870 anyday over GTX260, but thats the gamer in me talking. For other stuff, i think the nVidia card on nForce mobo would be a better choice.
And for CPU definitely Q9300. Thats the best bet for multithread handling rite now.

BTW I remember G31 having PCIe slot v1.1. Dont you think the latest cards would not be used in the full potential in that board?


----------



## myhotdog (Oct 30, 2008)

now its final I'm going with 

MotherBoard:: MSI P45 NEO2 FR -(8350 INR)
CPU:: INTEL Q 9300 (13,400 INR)
RAM:: 4 GB (2800 INR)
CABINET:: COOLERMASTER 334 (1850 INR)
SMPS:: COOLERMASTER RP-600-PCAR 600WATT (3400 INR)
GPU:: PALIT HD 4870 SONIC 512MB ( 17700 INR)
TV TUNER:: PINNACLE PCTV SET PRO PCI (7350 INR)
HDD: SEGATE 1 TB 32MB BUFFER (6900)
TOTAL::61750 INR

I hope this is great configuration and I'll not need to upgrade my pc for next 3 years 
*one final suggestion I want about my this config,*


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

If you select GTX260, make sure you get build 216 based card as they are far far better than the earlier series with more SP's etc.


----------



## myhotdog (Oct 30, 2008)

desiibond said:


> If you select GTX260, make sure you get build 216 based card as they are far far better than the earlier series with more SP's etc.


I'm going with PALIT 4870


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ That is the best option


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 30, 2008)

^^Ya true.Palit HD4870 1GB SONIC is a great card.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would say go for asus board.


----------



## myhotdog (Oct 31, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> I would say go for asus board.


you mean assus p45 board ?


----------



## skippednote (Oct 31, 2008)

Asus mobo are good vfm and great overclockers


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 31, 2008)

^^^

u should syat that to local dealers.they will go postal. they say intel is the best. mine is intel though.not a OC'er


----------



## myhotdog (Oct 31, 2008)

asus or msi final call


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

I vote for ASUS P5Q Pro.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 31, 2008)

Asus p5q pro anyday


----------



## myhotdog (Oct 31, 2008)

okie so I'm chaning my board to asus p5q pro


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 31, 2008)

myhotdog said:


> now its final I'm going with
> 
> MotherBoard:: MSI P45 NEO2 FR -(8350 INR)
> CPU:: INTEL Q 9300 (13,400 INR)
> ...




GO ahead


----------



## myhotdog (Oct 31, 2008)

I called nehru place to my dealer and he said wait 3 day for intel's i7. after its release price of all intel's cpu will down. what you guys think?


----------



## all2005 (Nov 2, 2008)

try to purchase a cpu named "Athlon FX" 74 or higer. FX is dedicated to gaming. you may purchase it from "avnet india limited". remember it should be fit into a 940 socket(am2+) m/b.

try to purchase a MSI diamond/platinum/sli series motherboard and gigabyte cabinet and smps from priya limited.their after sale service is very good.

try to purchase a msi ati 4870/nvidia card from arco engineering.their price and service is satisfactory for end users.

you will find all address by searching through google.


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 2, 2008)

all2005 said:


> try to purchase a cpu named "Athlon FX" 74 or higer. FX is dedicated to gaming. you may purchase it from "avnet india limited". remember it should be fit into a 940 socket(am2+) m/b.
> 
> try to purchase a MSI diamond/platinum/sli series motherboard and gigabyte cabinet and smps from priya limited.their after sale service is very good.
> 
> ...


you mean intel' Q9300 isn't good ?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 2, 2008)

^^ hahaha. Intel quad core shows 1.5x to 2x times performance over AMD's FX or X2 series at native speeds. 

if you can wait for Nehalem release, wait. nothing to be lost.

For TV Tuner, first get the Tech-Com internal tuner for 650 bucks. I bought that recently for my STB and I do think that it is more than enough to watch TV on PC. If that ain't enough you can ask the dealer to replace it with PCTV digital TV tuner card. this way you save 6k atleast.

ask the dealer not to give bill for tech-com tuner initially. If it's satisfying, get the bill for it else go for Pinnacle tv card.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^True. AMD's FX series is aging now.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 2, 2008)

myhotdog said:


> you mean intel' Q9300 isn't good ?



U jus get that procc, and don't deviate again


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 2, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ hahaha. Intel quad core shows 1.5x to 2x times performance over AMD's FX or X2 series at native speeds.
> 
> if you can wait for Nehalem release, wait. nothing to be lost.
> 
> ...


I'm doing same



comp@ddict said:


> U jus get that procc, and don't deviate again


right, I don't wanna confuse again between amd and intel  I selected intel


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 2, 2008)

Absolutely now u're on d right track!


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2008)

myhotdog said:


> now its final I'm going with
> 
> MotherBoard:: MSI P45 NEO2 FR -(8350 INR)
> CPU:: INTEL Q 9300 (13,400 INR)
> ...



go ahead and make the purchase unless you are waitin for core i7


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 2, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> go ahead and make the purchase unless you are waitin for core i7


waiting for i7 is useless as this'll be far costly than other intel cpu


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

Lowest will be 13k approx... so pretty costly. Also considering the price of mobo and DDR3 RAM, its best to go with C2Qs.


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Lowest will be 13k approx... so pretty costly. Also considering the price of mobo and DDR3 RAM, its best to go with C2Qs.


and more importantly we don't know how that processor will perform.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 3, 2008)

core i7 reviews are out.

sisoft sandra and everest shows that it's on a whole new level when compared to core2Quad.

Start real world tests like video encoding, ripping and zipping.

Video encoding: yes, they are blazing fast.

Word is that core i7 920, the cheapest processor will be priced at probably around $315 on the street.

I think it will be the processor to eye for. 

Q9450 (18k is the current price) is no match for 920. It's neck-to-neck with 920 in gaming but when it comes to video encoding and in tasks that fully utilize multi core processors, it's way behind 920.

This is going to make life even worse for AMD as the 920 is 1.5x to 2x times faster than the fastest AMD phenom quad core.

But but but but

don't get excited.

the mobo and RAM for core i7 costs a bomb right now.

My prediction is that core i7 will start dictating terms from February or so. It is a very tricky situation for those who want to buy h/w now.

core i7 need a new socket.

so, if you have a budget of 30k, just wait for Q9300's price to come down a little bit and grab it.

I don't think you will be able to get core i7 anytime soon with that budget.


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 3, 2008)

how much price correction you thinking. will it be more than 30% ?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 3, 2008)

920 is the cheapest and it price is expected to be $315, which is same price for Q9450. 

in India Q9450 costs around 18k

Not just proccy, the only chipste available for Core i7 right now is X58 and it costs a bomb and so does DDR3 memory.


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 3, 2008)

but $ rate will spoil indian hopes


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 3, 2008)

*guys need help

i bought *viewsonic vx1932wm monitor ,,,, i heared that monitor has RTC error what is that rtc ,, what it does ... i saw only one error while playing games the color is resembling something like ,, but i saw very superb response time ,, the game is running ultimately fast ---- >


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 4, 2008)

ViewSonic is known of such issues. But if ur games r running fyne then

U din tell 

"he color is resembling something like " like????


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 6, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> *guys need help
> 
> i bought *viewsonic vx1932wm monitor ,,,, i heared that monitor has RTC error what is that rtc ,, what it does ... i saw only one error while playing games the color is resembling something like ,, but i saw very superb response time ,, the game is running ultimately fast ---- >


if you don't getting error why you worrying


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

^^He has copy pasted the same thing in over 5 threads. I had warned before too that dont double post and dont hijack others thread but he just does not listen. I have answered him a hundred times that if you dont get an error than why worry and he says OK and then goes and posts the same thing in some other thread.


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^He has copy pasted the same thing in over 5 threads. I had warned before too that dont double post and dont hijack others thread but he just does not listen. I have answered him a hundred times that if you dont get an error than why worry and he says OK and then goes and posts the same thing in some other thread.


LMAO I think he is in some kinda shock


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

^
rofl


----------



## hellgate (Nov 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^He has copy pasted the same thing in over 5 threads. I had warned before too that dont double post and dont hijack others thread but he just does not listen. I have answered him a hundred times that if you dont get an error than why worry and he says OK and then goes and posts the same thing in some other thread.


 
i think that guy has lost his sanity.
he was just arguing that AMD >>>> Intel with baseless facts.


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 7, 2008)

hellgate said:


> i think that guy has lost his sanity.
> he was just arguing that AMD >>>> Intel with baseless facts.


LMAO it mean he needs some meditation


----------



## desiibond (Nov 7, 2008)

he will only stop posting that until his monitor really gives that problem

And btw, some one please tell him that game will be fast if there is good GPU and not because of monitor.

20" monitor khareedo aur onboard GPU se crysis warhead enjoy karo. gtx ya 48xx ki kya zaroori hai? 

any response time below 5ms is barely negligible.



myhotdog said:


> LMAO it mean he needs some meditation



that makes it three

1) Grammar classes
2) Computer classes
3) Meditation classes


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 7, 2008)

hellgate said:


> i think that guy has lost his sanity.
> he was just arguing that AMD >>>> Intel with baseless facts.




Actually i did not  posted , we had a party two days before.... my friends were @ home posting in the forums ,, i told to post a new thread on the VIEWSONIC VX1932wm
but they did in all forums ,,sorry ...

I dint say AMD is the BEST ,, i still now agree that E8500 is the fastest in the games 



desiibond said:


> he will only stop posting that until his monitor really gives that problem
> 
> And btw, some one please tell him that game will be fast if there is good GPU and not because of monitor.
> 
> ...



thank you ,,, any way sorry dude i dint post on multiple threads  

then i have a doubt ... 

in the monitor we have see NS is better or MS is better???


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

^^Do you have a single key for '.' and ',' ? ... it looks so . Anyways, sorry dude if you feel hurt. I wont bash you from now on. It happens sometimes .


----------



## desiibond (Nov 8, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> in the monitor we have see NS is better or MS is better???



^^ What the hell is that. See, I know that you are intentionally posting such stupid sentences because I see you posting in normal manner in many threads. So, cut the CRAP


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^^
hahaha


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ What the hell is that. See, I know that you are intentionally posting such stupid sentences because I see you posting in normal manner in many threads. So, cut the CRAP



Leave him. He is a fanboy. And 50% of the fanboys don't have a mind of their ! Remember I was a fanboy too and used to give useless, waste counter-answers... but I have left it but he hasnt .


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ What the hell is that. See, I know that you are intentionally posting such stupid sentences because I see you posting in normal manner in many threads. So, cut the CRAP




ooo cool i just kidding ,,, Hey i love AMD and i love intel ok ,, i want to debate so then only i could get more information about the processor ok


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 9, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> ooo cool i just kidding ,,, Hey i love AMD and i love intel ok ,, i want to debate so then only i could get more information about the processor ok


is this your way of getting knowledge by spamming and confusing others about yourself ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

^^He wasnt confuses,,,, he ask question only 

Ok ok now leave him please. Everyone has the right to post in peace and we cant discuss offtopic like this .


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^He wasnt confuses,,,, he ask question only
> 
> Ok ok now leave him please. Everyone has the right to post in peace and we cant discuss offtopic like this .


ya right, sorry dude @ultimategpu and we hope your query solved now


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> Actually i did not  posted , we had a party two days before.... my friends were @ home posting in the forums ,, i told to post a new thread on the VIEWSONIC VX1932wm
> but they did in all forums ,,sorry ...
> 
> I dint say AMD is the BEST ,, i still now agree that E8500 is the fastest in the games
> ...



BTW, its E8600 which is the fastest @Stock speeds.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^He wasnt confuses,,,, he ask question only
> 
> Ok ok now leave him please. Everyone has the right to post in peace and we cant discuss offtopic like this .



thank you


----------

